# Infos über "Bilder-Einsatz von Illustrationen"



## bigfella (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo.
Bräuchte bitte möglichst viel Informationen über das Thema "Bilder: Einsatz von Illustrationen".

Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?
Wär wirklich klasse..
Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## X-trOn (2. November 2004)

Wofür brauchst du die Infos? Für Schule/studium oder um Bilder einzusetzen?

Such einfach mal in google, ich wette du findest jede menge. Oder geh in die nächste größere Bibliothek und borg dir ein paar Bücher aus.

Wenn du ein konkretes Problem hast poste es einfach

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## bigfella (2. November 2004)

Brauch es fürs Studium.
Leider kann ich damit selbst nicht so viel verbinden.
Deswegen hoffte ich das mir jemand evtl. paar Infos darüber geben kann.
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand sogar ne www-Seite wo man mehr über "Gestaltung" im allgemeinen lesen kann....
In die Bib wollte ich so oder so... (hoffe nur ich finde dazu was...)


----------



## JojoS (2. November 2004)

Ich fürchte auch mit dem Begriff Gestaltung, Bilder und Illustrationen wirst du mit deiner Suche nicht viel Glück haben.
Du musst ersteinmal unterscheiden. Was wird Illustriert? Suchst du Illustrationstechniken? Oder einfach nur Infos über Seitendesign und Bilderverwendung auf Seiten? 
Bücherempfehlungen aus meinem Regal:

Illustrationen und Techniken:
Fotorealismus / Bert Monroy  ISBN 3-82725852-9

Seitenaufbau/Gestaltung:
Web Creative_ - Uwe Mutz, C. Meisinger, Dr. M. Manhartsberger, Dr. C. Oggolder
ISBN 3-908492-95-5


----------



## X-trOn (4. November 2004)

Wenn du generelle Infos wie zum Beispiel: Warum is eine Anzeige auf der linken seite einer Illustrierten billiger als auf der rechten, wie ist der Blickverlauf auf einer Seite (sowohl digital als auch gedruckt) oder wie wirken Welche Formen (z.B. Balken steht für sicherheit, usw) haben willst dann schau dich mal in Richtung Marketing um. 

Schau zum Beispiel welche Bücher oder unterlagen für Marketing Lehrgänge (natürlich vor allem für den Design Teil, keine Marketing strategien!) oder die Unterlagen von Grafik Schulen an (HTL, HLA für Druck und Medientechnik)

Es kommt halt drauf an wie intensiv du dich damit beschäftigen willst. Wenn du nur ein paar allgemeine Infos haben willst is der aufwand sicher zu hoch, aber wenn du dich wirklich dafür interessierst findest du dort sicher interessante fakten.

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## bigfella (28. November 2004)

Also ich soll ne PowerPointPräsentation darüber machen.
Halt eher die Grundlagen.

Also der Aufbau in etwa so:

-Begriffsdefinition
-Geschichte (kurz mal anreisen wie es da zu kam)
-Was sind "Illustrationen" überhaupt? Wie kann man sie aufgliedern?
-Wirkung von "Illustrationen"
-(Alle)Stilrichtungen (zb.Comic/Cartoon, Karikatur,Layout,etc..
-Techniken (Welche Techniken stehen zur Verfügung? zb.Ölfarbe,Tusche,Pastel, Computergeneriert, 3D, Schrift etc. )
-Anwendungsbereiche von Illustrationen
-Beispiele (will das Ganze mit viel Bsp.bildern belegen)


Was meint ihr? Hab ich was wichtiges vergessen?
Was könnte man evtl. noch hinzufügen? Was muss man noch wissen?

Danke auch nochmal für die BUCH ISBN´s... Werde sie mir mal anschauen.


----------

